
Double Alphamagic Squares - sohkamyung
https://www.futilitycloset.com/2017/05/07/double-alphamagic-squares/
======
sohkamyung
More examples at [1]

[1] Doubly letterwise solutions [
[https://github.com/tuzz/letterwise_magic_squares/blob/master...](https://github.com/tuzz/letterwise_magic_squares/blob/master/doubly_letterwise.md)
]

